# Need to Rotate and Use Your Pantry Items? LOTS OF RECIPES INSIDE



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Have canned and freeze dried items you need to use up and rotate? Here are a few recipes to help clear out the old stock:

This is a recipe if you have textured vegetable protein that needs to be used up:

*Pepperoni T.V.P. Alfredo Pasta*

2 cups Pasta (your favorite)
½ cup Pepperoni T.V.P.
1 tsp Dehydrated Onions
1 tsp Dehydrated Garlic Granules
3 tbs. Dehydrated Parsley
½ cup Freeze Dried Tomatoes, reconstituted in 1 cup hot water
½ cup White Cream Soup Base, reconstituted in 1 cup hot water
2 tbs Parmesan Cheese Powder

Boil your favorite pasta in a large pot, drain and reserve to the side. Bring the Pepperoni T.V.P. and Onions to a simmer over medium high heat for 10 minutes. Drain and then combine with pasta, Garlic, Parsley, and reconstituted Tomatoes and White Cream Soup Base back in pot. Warm over medium-high heat until warmed through. Serve with Parmesan Cheese Powder sprinkled on top. 
=======================
*Cheesy Broccoli, Chicken and Rice Casserole*

2 c Rice
1 ½ c Chicken Flavored Strips, reconstituted in 2 c hot water
1 c Mushroom Soup Base, reconstituted in 1 c hot water
1/8 c Butter powder, reconstituted in 1/8 c warm water
½ c Milk powder, reconstituted in 1 c cold water
1 c Dehydrated Broccoli
1 tbs Dehydrated Chopped Onion
¼ c Cheese Blend Powder, reconstituted in ½ c hot water

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Boil rice, broccoli and onion together until the rice is the equivalent of "al dente," or slightly firm, about 15 minutes. While these items are cooking, reconstitute the Chicken Strips, Mushroom Soup Base, Butter Powder, Milk Powder, and Cheese Blend. Drain Rice mixture and pour into a large casserole dish and add reconstituted Chicken Strips over top. In a small bowl, combine the reconstituted Mushroom Soup, Butter, and cheese blend. Pour mixture over the Chicken and Rice mixture and bake for 30-35 minutes or until warmed through and mixture has thickened. 
=======================
*Nutty Sausage & Sweet Potato Casserole*

4 c Dehydrated Sweet Potato Dices
1 ½ c Freeze Dried Sausage Crumbles
1 tbs. Butter Powder or 2 tbs. Red Feather Real Butter
½ c Brown Sugar, Packed
¾ c Pecans, Roughly Chopped
1 tsp. Korinjui Cinnamon
Water for reconstitution

Cover sweet potato dices in saucepan with water, and bring to boil. Simmer for 10-15 minutes or until tender. Drain and set aside. In a separate dish, cover sausage crumbles with hot water. Let stand for 5 minutes and then drain excess water. If using butter powder, reconstitute with ½ tbs. water in separate bowl. Combine sweet potatoes, sausage, butter, brown sugar, cinnamons and pecans in a large baking dish. Bake at 350 degrees for 30-40 minutes, or until brown sugar has caramelized with the pecans.

=======================

*Cheesy Sloppy Joe Hot Dish*

1 ½ cups elbow macaroni noodles
1 ¼ cup Sloppy Joe TVP, reconstituted in 1 ¾ cup hot water for 5 minutes
2 tbs Dehydrated Chopped Onions, rehydrated in 3 tbs hot water for 5 minutes
½ cup Freeze Sweet Corn, reconstituted in ½ cup hot water for 5 minutes
½ cup Cheese Blend, reconstituted in 1 cup hot water

Boil macaroni noodles, and reserve to the side. Reconstitute TVP, Onions, Corn, and Cheese Blend. Heat all ingredients in a large soup pot over medium high heat or until warmed though. 
=======================
*Easy Chili*

1 ½ c Freeze Dried Chicken or Turkey
¾ c Freeze Dried Corn
1 can Pinto Beans or 1.5 c cooked Pinto Beans
1 (16oz.jar) Salsa
2 tsp Garlic Granules
1 tsp Cumin, ground
1 tsp Chili Powder
Salt and Pepper to taste
2 tbs. Cilantro (optional)
About 3 c Water or chicken broth

You can prepare this in literally minutes and have it on the table in no time.

Reconstitute freeze dried chicken or turkey in 3 c hot water. Let stand for 5 minutes and drain off excess water. In a soup pot, combine all ingredients and simmer over medium-high heat for 10 minutes. Adjust seasoning as necessary. Serve with tortilla chips or corn bread. 
Classic Meatloaf
This classic meatloaf recipe is surprisingly easy and very delicious. It's a great way to start experimenting with Freeze Dried meat and T.V.P.

3 cups Freeze Dried Ground Beef, reconstituted in 1 1/2 cup hot water. OR 2 cups Beef T.V.P., reconstituted in 1 cup hot water.
1/2 cup crushed buttery round crackers
3/4 cup Freeze Dried Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 tbs. Onion Soup Mix
2 tbs Dehydrated Whole Eggs, reconstituted in 1 tbs warm water
1/4 cup Tomato Powder, reconstituted in 1/8 cup warm water
2 tbs Montreal Seasoning or your favorite Steak Sauce.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Reconstitute the Ground Beef in large bowl. Add crushed crackers, cheese, and onion soup mix and mix until well combined. Whisk the eggs, Tomato sauce, and seasoning or steak sauce in a separate bowl until smooth. Mix the eggs into the meat until evenly combined. If the mixture seems too dry, add a little water. Press into a 9x5 inch loaf pan.

Bake in preheated oven until the meatloaf reaches 160 degrees and is no longer pink in the center, 45 to 60 minutes.
=======================
*Classic Meatloaf*

This classic meatloaf recipe is surprisingly easy and very delicious. It's a great way to start experimenting with Freeze Dried meat and T.V.P.

3 cups Freeze Dried Ground Beef, reconstituted in 1 1/2 cup hot water. OR 2 cups Beef T.V.P., reconstituted in 1 cup hot water.
1/2 cup crushed buttery round crackers
3/4 cup Freeze Dried Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 tbs. Onion Soup Mix
2 tbs Dehydrated Whole Eggs, reconstituted in 1 tbs warm water
1/4 cup Tomato Powder, reconstituted in 1/8 cup warm water
2 tbs Montreal Seasoning or your favorite Steak Sauce.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Reconstitute the Ground Beef in large bowl. Add crushed crackers, cheese, and onion soup mix and mix until well combined. Whisk the eggs, Tomato sauce, and seasoning or steak sauce in a separate bowl until smooth. Mix the eggs into the meat until evenly combined. If the mixture seems too dry, add a little water. Press into a 9x5 inch loaf pan.

Bake in preheated oven until the meatloaf reaches 160 degrees and is no longer pink in the center, 45 to 60 minutes.
=======================
*Hearty Black Bean & Sweet Potato Soup*

1 ½ c Instant Black Bean Soup Mix
2 tsp. Garlic Granules
¼ tsp. Allspice, ground
2 tbs. Chicken Soup Base
1 ½ c Dehydrated Sweet Potato Dices
2 tbs. Chopped Onions
4 ½ c Water
Salt and Pepper to taste

*For an even heartier version, add 1.5 c of your favorite reconstituted Freeze Dried Meat, such as Sausage Crumbles or Ham Dices. Add 1 cup extra water to recipe if using this addition.

Reconstitute Instant Black Bean Soup in ¾ c. water. In a saucepan, cover sweet potato dices with 4 1/2 c water and bring to a boil. Add Garlic, allspice, chicken soup base, chopped onions and salt and pepper to taste to the sweet potatoes. Simmer for 10-15 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Add black bean soup mix to the rest of the mixture and continue to simmer. Adjust spices as needed. 
=======================

*Oktoberfest Soup*

1 c Lentils
1 c Cross Cut Celery
1 c Carrot Dices
1 c Potato Dices
¼ c Chopped Onion
2 tsp Garlic Granules
¾ c Freeze Dried Ham Dices (or Sausage Crumbles), plus 1 c Water
½ tsp Dried Basil
¼ tsp Dried Thyme
½ tsp Dried Oregano
¼ tsp Nutmeg
¼ tsp Black Pepper
¼ tsp Salt
4 tbs Chicken Soup Base
1 ½ tsp Tomato Powder
5 c Water

Reconstitute ham in hot water, let stand for 5 minutes and drain of excess water. Combine all ingredients in soup pot and bring to a boil, simmer for 20-30 minutes or until lentils are cooked through. 
=======================
*
Veggie Bean & Rice Burgers*

2 tbs. Chopped Onion
1/4 c Cross Cut Celery
2 tbs. Butter Powder or 4 tbs. Red Feather Real Butter
1 c Soy Beans, cooked and smashed
1 c Brown rice, cooked
1 c Sunflower seeds; roughly ground
1/2 c Shredded Freeze Dried Cheddar cheese
1/4 c All Purpose Flour
2 tbs. Tomato powder, reconstituted
1 tsp. Soy sauce
1tsp. Worcestershire sauce
½ tsp. Dried Basil
2 tbs. Whole Eggs, reconstituted
½ tsp. pepper
Salt to taste

Soak Soybeans in water overnight, they should double in size. The next morning, drain, cover with fresh water in saucepan and boil until soft- approx. 1 hour. Drain, smash and set aside. While rice is cooking, reconstitute onions and celery in 1/8 c. hot water. Reconstitute butter in 1 tbs. warm water. Sauté onions and celery in 1 Tbs. of the butter for 2 to 3 minutes. In a side dish, reconstitute eggs in 1 tbs. warm water and set aside. In a separate dish reconstitute Tomato powder in 1 tbs. warm water and set aside. Combine smashed soy beans, cooked and drained rice, sunflower seeds, cheese, flour, ketchup, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, basil, eggs, and black pepper. Mix well. Add salt to taste. Shape into 8-10 patties about 1/2" thick. Heat remaining butter in a large skillet. Add patties. Cook slowly, turning once, until well browned, about 15 minutes. Serve open face or on a bun with your favorite fixings. Makes 8-10 servings.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

These look great! I'll be adding them to my recipe binder...


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Same here. Thanks.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OMgosh ... they all look good but that Black Bean and Sweet Potato Soup sounds yummy ... know what we are having for dinner tonight! Thanks!!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Been looking for some sweet potato recipes ... Thanks.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Irritated, what does TVP stand for? hmmmm........


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

ok, I see that it stands for : textured vegetable protein........next question....what does that mean?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

next question: What are chicken flavored strips? I truly don't work at being ignorant, I just don't get out much  lol,


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

textured vegetable protein is soy based like tofu but not at all. It can take on the form of meat or whatever you want to cook. It's a good survival thing to have. At a survival store here, they come in sealed mylar packaging that lasts for years. The chicken strips are also TVP that are also found in the mylar packaging of this certain survival store. Im sure you can find them in health food or other survival stores.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much..........it's overwhelming what you guys know! I just learned something today..I have a manual back to basic wheat grinder that I bought for y2k....never had opened it until today. Today my friends, I personally ground my first wheat and made 2 loaves of bread. Yep, pretty proud of myself.......figured I wanted to know how to use all of the stuff before I had a problem in my life. ( know what I mean) I want to become accustomed to doing these things so I can teach others. Thanks to you folks, that will happen. But, today was a success day for me and a step forward, just wanted to share.:congrat:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

neldarez said:


> Today my friends, I personally ground my first wheat and made 2 loaves of bread. Yep, pretty proud of myself.......figured I wanted to know how to use all of the stuff before I had a problem in my life. ( know what I mean):


Awesome! :2thumb:

You are so right to learn how to do it before you 'have to'. Grinding/breadmaking is still on my list of things to do...


----------



## a1paigep (Jun 19, 2011)

*Freeze Dried Tomatoes?*

I saw where one of your recipes calls for Freeze Dried Tomatoes. Can you share where you found those? I've got tomato powder, but tomatoe chunks or slices would be so welcome!
Thank you!


----------

